# Sony TDGBR750 Titanium 3D Active Glasses



## edtorious

Now available for preorder thru Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_os_product


----------



## Robut

These active glasses look great. They are IR active. They are durable and light only 1.2 Oz. this should stop passive fans complaints about weight. Although their complaints of price in this case are valid. These are premium titanium. I believe titanium passive may be close to this price. They charge for quick use in 15 minutes.


----------



## Steve P.

Are you sure they are IR and compatible with 2010/2011 sets? I thought Sony was going bluetooth this year. The Amazon listing doesn't say one way or the other.


----------



## Robut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/21845367
> 
> 
> Are you sure they are IR and compatible with 2010/2011 sets? I thought Sony was going bluetooth this year. The Amazon listing doesn't say one way or the other.



I Googled and found the instruction sheet. There was absolutely no doubt it was IR. They pointed out the sensor and talked about line of sight to the transmitter. The lenses are set swept back 10 degrees. They claim it reduces eye strain and reduces any flicker to nonexistance. Unfortunately I can't find the address.


----------



## olghina

Extended Comfort: Proper weight distribution of 80%/20% (Front/Rear) ensures a comfortable, balanced wear - even during extended viewing sessions.


----------



## edtorious

I preordered and Amazon says Delivery Estimate: Wednesday April 18, 2012 - Thursday May 3, 2012. I'll post a review once I get it.


----------



## fugueness

Will these work with Sony projectors?


----------



## Robut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fugueness* /forum/post/21850475
> 
> 
> Will these work with Sony projectors?



Not sure about projectors, but if the display uses active shutter and syncs with infrared I don't see why not.


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fugueness* /forum/post/21850475
> 
> 
> Will these work with Sony projectors?



Absolutely zero reason for them not to, being they work with the existing Sony IR protocol. I do wonder overall though about things people complain about like side light blockage and whether they have improved brightness and tint or are they only going to have reduced flicker as quoted. They look very cool and much lighter, but if that's it, I'm not tossing aside my MV3D's or X104's for them.


----------



## Musictechguy

Existing glasses can be extremely uncomfortable after watching a movie.


----------



## edtorious

I got this email from Amazon:


"Hello,


We have good news! We're able to get this part of your order to you faster than we originally promised:


"Sony TDGBR750 Titanium 3D Active Glasses"

Previous estimated arrival date: April 18, 2012 - May 03, 2012

New estimated arrival date: April 09, 2012"


I can't wait!


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21864503
> 
> 
> I got this email from Amazon:
> 
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> 
> We have good news! We're able to get this part of your order to you faster than we originally promised:
> 
> 
> "Sony TDGBR750 Titanium 3D Active Glasses"
> 
> Previous estimated arrival date: April 18, 2012 - May 03, 2012
> 
> New estimated arrival date: April 09, 2012"
> 
> 
> I can't wait!



My least favorite and most tiring Amazon message:



> Quote:
> Important Message
> 
> 
> We're sorry. One or more items can't be shipped to your selected destination. Please sign in to change the shipping address or delete the item(s) from your order.




I went on to the link today and got excited for a min, thinking I might grab a pair for the $99 just for the hell of it and do a test vs MV3D's and X104's that I have, as they said in stock and avail. I then quickly found out the sales had been rerouted from Amazon itself to one of its affiliates who quite typically refuses to ship to Intl Amazon customers... So back Amazon's indef 2-5 week scenario. That's unless they turn up on ebay or somewhere else that ships to Aus...


----------



## browerjs

I just ordered the last 2 pair that they have in stock and have a delivery date of Friday (gotta love Prime). I'm looking forward to trying these out with my HW30 projector. You can still order them, but the delivery date is now Apr. 23, 2012 - May 7, 2012


----------



## Toknowshita

Just a note if you plan on using these with a projector they may require polarized filters as Sony's legacy glasses, BR100/50/250.

Sony eSupport for BR750 


Now the question is: Do the glasses include the filter? At $100 a pop they should, but I doubt it.


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/21866040
> 
> 
> I just ordered the last 2 pair that they have in stock and have a delivery date of Friday (gotta love Prime). I'm looking forward to trying these out with my HW30 projector. You can still order them, but the delivery date is now Apr. 23, 2012 - May 7, 2012



I got Prime too so how come yours might be delivering Friday while mine is not till Monday next week







and I ordered awhile back, unless you got 1 day shipping? Oh well is not too long anyways but if yours delivering Friday I want it friday also







so that I can try the glass this weekend, I still got a lot of 3D movies that I haven't had the chance to watch yet.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21866566
> 
> 
> I got Prime too so how come yours might be delivering Friday while mine is not till Monday next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I ordered awhile back, unless you got 1 day shipping? Oh well is not too long anyways but if yours delivering Friday I want it friday also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so that I can try the glass this weekend, I still got a lot of 3D movies that I haven't had the chance to watch yet.



Dunno... Probably because they said in stock when I ordered, I've had this issue in the past if I order if Amazon shows they don't have any stock. I just got two day, but most of the time I get things next day, as I'm close to two of their shipping locations.


----------



## edtorious

Got an email and now it says it has shipped! I'm getting it tomorrow!


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21868479
> 
> 
> Got an email and now it says it has shipped! I'm getting it tomorrow!



I'm not getting them until Friday since they are shipping from Phoenix







Let us know if you get the polarizing filters in the package.


----------



## browerjs

(I posted this in the HW30 thread, but will here as well







)


Well, I just got off the phone with Sony to get filters for the new TDG-BR750's (which are to be delivered on Fri. from Amazon), and wow, what a PITA. I called the: (239) 768-7547 and explained what I needed, etc., etc. and she kept putting me on hold checking on it. She also had in my file that they had sent me filters in the past, but proceeded to tell me that they couldn't send me any because I had a projector and that I could only use the PJ1s... I told them nicely that this was a bunch of BS. Finally they transferred me to Customer Relations where I spoke with someone very nice that told me that a part # for the 750 filters was not yet available, so she couldn't send them to me. I did have her send me 3 pairs of the 50's while I was on the phone.


So in summary, I was on the phone for over an hour to find out that the filter for the glasses don't have a P/N yet. I'm still hoping that they'll be in the box when I get them on Friday.


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting them until Friday since they are shipping from Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if you get the polarizing filters in the package.



I have the 55" Sony HX929 as my TV so I don't think I'll need the filters.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21869142
> 
> 
> I have the 55" Sony HX929 as my TV so I don't think I'll need the filters.



Right, just let us know if they come in the package (which I doubt they will)


----------



## mikeyio

The filters do not come in the package. And for whatever reason, there is still the color shift issue when you tilt your head which I would have thought they would have fixed.


The glasses are far more comfortable to me. There are some things that I simply can't explain. For one, there is some double imaging going on with stuff that does not warrant it (for example: white text on a black background such as warning text). It's there even if a 3D image is not being sent. I imagine this has something to do with the angled lenses since I don't have this issue with my Xpands or 250's.


These are also not as dim as the two glasses mentioned above. This makes the picture brighter and perhaps a little 'washed out' compared to the other two glasses but is easily fixed with some changes to the settings. The slight double imaging above also SEEMS to make the picture look not as detailed but I can't say for sure and it's driving me bonkers trying to figure out if that's what I'm really seeing or if it's just the darker lenses of the Xpands and 250's creating that illusion.


That being said, I really enjoy them. I tried games and movies yesterday for a good 3 hours and I didn't become fatigued like I usually do. There also seemed to be less ghosting in games that I know had it really bad before (such as MotorStorm 3D Rift and Gran Turismo 5). I still can't crank GT5 up to max without really bad double images but it was still stellar at around the 7 mark.


I'm curious to see if other people are seeing what I'm seeing (you see?). I'd love to get the filters and see if that makes a difference beyond mitigating the color shift issue. I have a 55hx929 by the way and its firmware was just recently updated so not sure if these improvements are because of that. Hard to tell when Sony only gives a cryptic "we improved the performance of the TV!"


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeyio* /forum/post/21870887
> 
> 
> The filters do not come in the package. And for whatever reason, there is still the color shift issue when you tilt your head which I would have thought they would have fixed.
> 
> 
> The glasses are far more comfortable to me. There are some things that I simply can't explain. For one, there is some double imaging going on with stuff that does not warrant it (for example: white text on a black background such as warning text). It's there even if a 3D image is not being sent. I imagine this has something to do with the angled lenses since I don't have this issue with my Xpands or 250's.
> 
> 
> These are also not as dim as the two glasses mentioned above. This makes the picture brighter and perhaps a little 'washed out' compared to the other two glasses but is easily fixed with some changes to the settings. The slight double imaging above also SEEMS to make the picture look not as detailed but I can't say for sure and it's driving me bonkers trying to figure out if that's what I'm really seeing or if it's just the darker lenses of the Xpands and 250's creating that illusion.
> 
> 
> That being said, I really enjoy them. I tried games and movies yesterday for a good 3 hours and I didn't become fatigued like I usually do. There also seemed to be less ghosting in games that I know had it really bad before (such as MotorStorm 3D Rift and Gran Turismo 5). I still can't crank GT5 up to max without really bad double images but it was still stellar at around the 7 mark.
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see if other people are seeing what I'm seeing (you see?). I'd love to get the filters and see if that makes a difference beyond mitigating the color shift issue. I have a 55hx929 by the way and its firmware was just recently updated so not sure if these improvements are because of that. Hard to tell when Sony only gives a cryptic "we improved the performance of the TV!"



If anyone is successful in getting the filters, please post the part number, that way we can ask for it specifically when calling.


----------



## edtorious

So I got the 3D glass today and posting some pictures. I have yet to try this tonight when we watch a 3D movie. First impression, very stylish and so light, it's so light that I'm scared that I will crush it if I'm not too careful!







So off to watch 3D movies and hope for the best!


----------



## edtorious

here's a couple more pics...


----------



## mikeyio

Wanted to post an update. I got another pair in today that I got from amazon. I'm pleased to report that the issues I reported above are GONE except the color shift issue. Clearly something wrong with the pair i got in the store so I'll be returning those.


----------



## fugueness

Sad to report that these do NOT work with Sony projectors.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fugueness* /forum/post/21877341
> 
> 
> Sad to report that these do NOT work with Sony projectors.



Yep, I'm still trying to get the filters, but the parts department said that they didn't yet have them available. These glasses are extremely comfortable, and I'm going to be disappointed if I will have to return them. It would be nice if Sony would just build the filters right into the glasses and support their ES customers.


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fugueness* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sad to report that these do NOT work with Sony projectors.



Mate, if they don't, why on earth would Sony make the polarised add-on filters specifically for use with projectors as was linked to on prev page?? I think you'll find its that they work with the IR signal, but won't work properly without the filter as per browerjs' comments.The proj IR is exactly the same as for the TV range.


Have to say going back to adding filters is a deal breaker for me. There's no way they are going to outperform the MV3D's for Sony projs if they are having to rely on additional filters, taking a technical backstep to prior to the TDG-PJ1/BR250s.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzHDHT* /forum/post/21878619
> 
> 
> Mate, if they don't, why on earth would Sony make the polarised add-on filters specifically for use with projectors as was linked to on prev page?? I think you'll find its that they work with the IR signal, but won't work properly without the filter as per browerjs' comments.The proj IR is exactly the same as for the TV range.
> 
> 
> Have to say going back to adding filters is a deal breaker for me. There's no way they are going to outperform the MV3D's for Sony projs if they are having to rely on additional filters, taking a technical backstep to prior to the TDG-PJ1/BR250s.



The BR250s need the filters as well... I'm really struggling with whether I want to just deal with the add-on filters (once they become available) or send them back to Amazon and just get the MV3Ds.


The 750s are just so lightweight and comfortable, they are like wearing a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## pleibowitz

Hi, I ordered my pair of glasses from Macmall and received them yesterday. By the way, Macmall has them at a lower price than Amazon. Any way, I have a Sony 55HX929 and I noticed a lot of flickering when I had the glasses on, is there an adjustment that needs to be made in the television settings when watching 3D content that will stop this? I' m new to this, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wocasio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleibowitz* /forum/post/21878745
> 
> 
> Hi, I ordered my pair of glasses from Macmall and received them yesterday. By the way, Macmall has them at a lower price than Amazon. Any way, I have a Sony 55HX929 and I noticed a lot of flickering when I had the glasses on, is there an adjustment that needs to be made in the television settings when watching 3D content that will stop this? I' m new to this, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I just ordered the glasses so I do not have first knowledge of this, but if you look in the main hx929 thread they mention that the last firmware upgrade was supposed to take care of the flickering. Also, in the meantime, try using MotionFlow (which is not optimal because of SOE but reportedly eliminates the flickering).


----------



## edtorious

Ok, I'm liking this glass so far. At first it looks kinda blurry for some reason, not crosstalk, it's just blurry but then after couple of minutes after initial use, it became brighter and the 3D looks great! I like the fact now that even if I move or tilt a little bit, for me there is still slight color shift but less than the BR250 that I have. I like how it's so light and comfortable to the nose and the ears. Not like the 250 where I feel tired of it sometimes and sweating on the side of my ears. I like that it wraps around your head and the back frame is not sticking out like the 250 where if you lay your head down on the couch, the back frames are sticking out and your 3D glass will come off.


So far I've watched mostly 3D animated videos. I don't know if it's just my imagination but the pop-out scenes on this glass seems to look much better than the 250? I have yet to try on non-animated videos and I turn off the motionflow on those videos so we'll see if I will have any issues with those off. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## pleibowitz

Thanks for getting back to me. I'll give it a try.


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/21878714
> 
> 
> The BR250s need the filters as well... I'm really struggling with whether I want to just deal with the add-on filters (once they become available) or send them back to Amazon and just get the MV3Ds.
> 
> 
> The 750s are just so lightweight and comfortable, they are like wearing a pair of sunglasses.



Ok well the BR250's are equal dinosaurs with filters then. I thght the part# was interchangeable with the PJ1's. The PJ1's were as good as Sony has looked to date being filterless. Trust me you won't want to deal with the added dimming with the add-on filters either. I would bail out of them if I were you and just go with MV3D's till something with that image quality comes along in a 750 like design.


----------



## pleibowitz

Hi, I made an earlier post concerning issues I'm having with these glasses. Btw, they're my 1st pair of 3D glasses so I don't have anything to compare them too. My televison the HX929 automatically switches Motionflow off when I engage the 3D feature however I'm still having issues with 3D image quality and was hoping that someone who has gone through this can provide me with a solution. My issues are the following: 1. The 3D image on the television screen can appear blurred. 2. The 3D image will constantly flicker on and then off. 3. There is a color shift in the picture if I tilt my head to either side. I also contacted Sony customer support but unfortunately they're not much help. Thanks for your time.


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleibowitz* /forum/post/21902364
> 
> 
> Hi, I made an earlier post concerning issues I'm having with these glasses. Btw, they're my 1st pair of 3D glasses so I don't have anything to compare them too. My televison the HX929 automatically switches Motionflow off when I engage the 3D feature however I'm still having issues with 3D image quality and was hoping that someone who has gone through this can provide me with a solution. My issues are the following: 1. The 3D image on the television screen can appear blurred. 2. The 3D image will constantly flicker on and then off. 3. There is a color shift in the picture if I tilt my head to either side. I also contacted Sony customer support but unfortunately they're not much help. Thanks for your time.



Make sure your glass is on, I had a hard time powering it on most of the time because of my large fingers and the awkward position IMO of the power button, sometimes I thought it's on but turns out it's not







Also the glass attracts fingerprints or smudges and sometimes it's not noticeable till I take it off and take a closer look and so I thought the picture is blurry







Also have you tried using it fully charge to see if the bluriness will go away? I don't think there's any 3D glasses out there that won't have a problem if you tilt your head but then again, I have not tried nor seen reviews of other 3D glass anyway but if there is one, I would be interested to hear about it.


----------



## pleibowitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21902894
> 
> 
> Make sure your glass is on, I had a hard time powering it on most of the time because of my large fingers and the awkward position IMO of the power button, sometimes I thought it's on but turns out it's not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the glass attracts fingerprints or smudges and sometimes it's not noticeable till I take it off and take a closer look and so I thought the picture is blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have you tried using it fully charge to see if the bluriness will go away? I don't think there's any 3D glasses out there that won't have a problem if you tilt your head but then again, I have not tried nor seen reviews of other 3D glass anyway but if there is one, I would be interested to hear about it.



Both set of glasses have been fully charged. I've also ensured that the glasses are powered up by ensuring the green light at the top of the bridge is continuosly blinking. I'll check the lens for finger prints. I saw a post on a Sony UK site in which someone explained something similar to what I'm experiencing. The color shift doesn't bother me as much as the 3D image constantly flashing between being on and then off. Thanks for the response.


----------



## theblackkeys

Is something blocking the 3D transmitter on the TV, i believe the HX929 transmitter is located front/center of the TV. Sometimes if i put my feet up on the coffee table while watching my HX929 i block the transmitter.


----------



## pleibowitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theblackkeys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is something blocking the 3D transmitter on the TV, i believe the HX929 transmitter is located front/center of the TV. Sometimes if i put my feet up on the coffee table while watching my HX929 i block the transmitter.



That could be it. My center channel is probably blocking the 3D transmitter. Thanks.


----------



## pleibowitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theblackkeys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is something blocking the 3D transmitter on the TV, i believe the HX929 transmitter is located front/center of the TV. Sometimes if i put my feet up on the coffee table while watching my HX929 i block the transmitter.



Problem solved!!! The center channel was blocking the 3D transmitter. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kungfugrip12

I was all set to jump on macmall's $69.99 for the BR750s and I noticed today that they are now $92.99


Anyone else found them cheaper? Is it worth it to get these or should I just get the BR500s or 250s?


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kungfugrip12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was all set to jump on macmall's $69.99 for the BR750s and I noticed today that they are now $92.99
> 
> 
> Anyone else found them cheaper? Is it worth it to get these or should I just get the BR500s or 250s?



The styles are different and 750 is much more convenient and stylish for me so it's definitely worth it to me.


----------



## pleibowitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kungfugrip12* /forum/post/21917949
> 
> 
> I was all set to jump on macmall's $69.99 for the BR750s and I noticed today that they are now $92.99
> 
> 
> Anyone else found them cheaper? Is it worth it to get these or should I just get the BR500s or 250s?



Take a look at ecost.com. They have them for $71.99. I've never bought anything from them so I can't vouch for their service.


----------



## Yellowdie

This is my first time ever posting here. But I stumbled upon the part number for the filters and noticed no one had commented on it yet, so I had to create an account and post it!
www.docs.sony.com/release/Flyer_4425411111.pdf 


Found it here: http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=TDGBR750&template_id=1&region_id=1&tab=manuals#/manualsTab 


But my question is, will Sony make any battery operated glasses to compete with Samsung's $20 range? I just can't justify the price for the BR750s...


----------



## sceavis

any chance these will work with 2011 st Panasonic tv's?


----------



## pkoike

Bought two of the last pairs on Amazon.... Couldn't wait (ecost.com doesn't have them in stock), but at least free Prime shipping and no sales tax.


They are nice looking, and very light. I hope to test them out tonight.


----------



## pkoike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sceavis* /forum/post/21920273
> 
> 
> any chance these will work with 2011 st Panasonic tv's?



They say they are specially made to work only with SONY TV's, but who knows. If it doesn't work out, you could always return them.


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sceavis* /forum/post/21920273
> 
> 
> any chance these will work with 2011 st Panasonic tv's?



IR systems are proprietary and Sony's is sole proprietary, so no they won't. The brands Panasonic share their IR system with are Toshiba and Sharp. That's why glasses like Xpand's universal IR's have to be manually switched to right IR mode or as with the new versions switch themselves into the correct more for the IR system they are being used with.


----------



## Robut

I have a un55c8000 display 2010 model. The glasses for the Sony PS3 Playstation 3D display work very well with it. Is there any chance these will work? The display uses IR sync emitter.


Sony chat would not guarantee they would work.


----------



## OzHDHT

Somehow for that model then it is running on the Sony IR protocol. That's quite strange as going by xpand's glasses, Samsung operates on a different protocol. Nowadays the 2012 samsung are running Bluetooth as I found out directly trying to pass on my spare x103 universals to my mate who just purchased one.


----------



## sceavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzHDHT* /forum/post/21920429
> 
> 
> IR systems are proprietary and Sony's is sole proprietary, so no they won't. The brands Panasonic share their IR system with are Toshiba and Sharp. That's why glasses like Xpand's universal IR's have to be manually switched to right IR mode or as with the new versions switch themselves into the correct more for the IR system they are being used with.



So that means I can use sharps glasses ? Do you know how well they work same with the fitment the.the Sony ps3 glasses are too small for me


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yellowdie* /forum/post/21920118
> 
> 
> This is my first time ever posting here. But I stumbled upon the part number for the filters and noticed no one had commented on it yet, so I had to create an account and post it!
> www.docs.sony.com/release/Flyer_4425411111.pdf
> 
> 
> Found it here: http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...ls#/manualsTab
> 
> 
> But my question is, will Sony make any battery operated glasses to compete with Samsung's $20 range? I just can't justify the price for the BR750s...



I don't believe that 4425411111 is actually the part number. I gave this number to sony a few weeks back and they had no record of it. I decided to go ahead and send the glasses back and get a refund. I will however keep trying to call Sony and get the filters.


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sceavis* /forum/post/21921064
> 
> 
> So that means I can use sharps glasses ? Do you know how well they work same with the fitment the.the Sony ps3 glasses are too small for me



I don't know why you would by another TV manufacturers OEM glasses such as Sharp's, to use with you Panasonic TV just because they might be compatible. More ideally for $80 or so, the MV3D glasses with IR-RF converter would leave the OEM Sharp most OEM glasses for dead- even if they average 20 bucks more in cost. I just looked up what appear to be Sharp's current glasses .From just looking at the pics alone, they look be to be quite dark lensed, however there don't seem to be any direct comparisons between them and other glasses to go off.


----------



## Musictechguy

The BR750s have been met with mixed reviews. Some have returned them because they appear to make viewing 'foggy' as if there were plastic protectors left on the glasses.


----------



## Robut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzHDHT* /forum/post/21924559
> 
> 
> I don't know why you would by another TV manufacturers OEM glasses such as Sharp's, to use with you Panasonic TV just because they might be compatible. More ideally for $80 or so, the MV3D glasses with IR-RF converter would leave the OEM Sharp most OEM glasses for dead- even if they average 20 bucks more in cost. I just looked up what appear to be Sharp's current glasses .From just looking at the pics alone, they look be to be quite dark lensed, however there don't seem to be any direct comparisons between them and other glasses to go off.



I have to agree with the MV3D assessment. I have 2 pair. They look pretty geeky in my opinion, but they work so well and when tuned right they beat all competition. The only reason I was checking the Sony glasses was they look so good. I'm a sucker for the word Titanium.


I wish Monster wasn't dropping the glasses line, but then again, that they are dumping them has given us a great opportunity to get a fantastic price deal through Amazon. I have 8 pair of active glasses, two are Monster and still I'm tempted to buy more.


----------



## OzHDHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robut* /forum/post/21924812
> 
> 
> I have to agree with the MV3D assessment. I have 2 pair. They look pretty geeky in my opinion, but they work so well and when tuned right they beat all competition. The only reason I was checking the Sony glasses was they look so good. I'm a sucker for the word Titanium.
> 
> 
> I wish Monster wasn't dropping the glasses line, but then again, that they are dumping them has given us a great opportunity to get a fantastic price deal through Amazon. I have 8 pair of active glasses, two are Monster and still I'm tempted to buy more.



The Monsters live on via fact they are actually produced by Bit Cauldron and still distributed by Optoma. It just means sourcing the IR-RF converter separately if needed once the Monster kits sell out completely. I resisted for a year in getting the MV3Ds despite a tide of feedback about their performance. I held out for the X104's only to find them still inferior to the MV3D's.


It's just a pity these 750's are ruined for projector owner thanks to the mandatory need for the additional filters. Otherwise, they are a remarkably attractive looking product.


----------



## dave300zx

I just got mine in the mail yesterday from Sony online. I like the fact that I can sit on the couch and have my hands interlocked behind my head. It is a very relaxed pose that was not possible with the tdgbr250.


I notice zero difference in image quality, but in terms of comfort, the new model is amazing. Crosstalk was the same on the tdgbr250, ps3 glasses, and the tdgbr750.


Setup is:

xbr46hx929

strdn1020

bdps770


----------



## OzHDHT

I keep noting a lot of people are hoping for cross talk improvements in the actual newer gens of glasses. I have to say having experience improvements from 3D proj technology, the improvements have all come from the display itself. Case in point being, disregarding the customiseable nature of glasses other glasses like the mv3d's(since I've never had to tune them to any displays out of the box), every ounce of crosstalk or ghosting improvement has come with the new projs I've moved up to since the first gen VW90, which had pretty big cross talk issues. The next gen VW95 with the both the factory and also 2 diff gen models of Xpand glasses I had at the time, all but eliminated cross talk. It made zero diff which glasses were used, that came don to a colour accuracy, brightness, and comfort issue. Now more recently with the latest VW1000 Sony, the PQ is without any exaggeration, cinema grade for 3D performance, all with the same glasses and now I've added the MV3Ds to the selection. So in reality I do think people need to realise it's more likely they will be seeing crosstalk improvements in newer panels going fwd, rather than glasses tech somehow being further improved to compensate.


----------



## sulfuric

.


----------



## pleibowitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sulfuric* /forum/post/21960209
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on how well these fit for people who wear prescription glasses? They don't look like they would work well.



I wear them over my glasses. It's not ideal, but they do fit. These are my first pair of 3D glasses so I don't have anything to compare them to in terms of fit with perscription glasses. It does help that the 750's are very light in weight.


----------



## skeetergmania

Does anyone else get distracted by the constant blinking of the LED when wearing these in a dark room? I find that I can see it through the glasses when it blinks and I have the lights off. I wish I could just turn that LED off or keep it on.


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skeetergmania*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_22130884
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get distracted by the constant blinking of the LED when wearing these in a dark room? I find that I can see it through the glasses when it blinks and I have the lights off. I wish I could just turn that LED off or keep it on.



How the hell can you see the LED light blinking?







Do you have a third eye?







Just kidding dude but seriously, how can you see it? I can't imagine how and I don't see it myself? Isn't the LED light on top of the glass frame?


----------



## skeetergmania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_22131746
> 
> 
> How the hell can you see the LED light blinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a third eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding dude but seriously, how can you see it? I can't imagine how and I don't see it myself? Isn't the LED light on top of the glass frame?



Ha. I don't know, it may be a defect I guess... It's the weirdest thing, but I turn off the lights at night and while I'm watching the movie, and I can see the LED blinking at it's 0.5 Hz at the top of my peripheral vision. Putting my finger on top of the light doesn't seem to help, so I'm guessing somehow light is bleeding thru the middle glass section. I dunno, I'll have to take a really close look and try and see what's going on. But it is really distracting.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sulfuric*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/30#post_21960209
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on how well these fit for people who wear prescription glasses? They don't look like they would work well.


I just got two pairs from Amazon.com today. I wear glasses and they fit same as the BR250s. It depends on your eyeglass frame. My last pair of glasses had temples attached to the middle of the lens and the BR250s fit better with those eyeglasses. Now that I have more trendy eyeglasses with the temples at the top of the lenses both the 250s and the 750s don't sit on the bridge of my nose but rest on the top of my frames. Since the 750s are so light, they feel fine. The 250s caused some discomfort putting more weight on the hard molded nose pieces of my eyeglasses. Although the new 750s also sit on the top of my prescription glasses, they're comfortable and don't hurt. So answering your question, they are comfortable with my glasses. I love them with one complaint-the power button is in an inconvenient place, inside above the nose bridge so you can't turn them off while wearing them which was my preferred method to make sure they were off but small price to pay-they are GREAT!


----------



## steve ans

No, I don't see the LED blinking while wearing them.


----------



## steve ans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleibowitz*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_21974935
> 
> 
> 
> I wear them over my glasses. It's not ideal, but they do fit. These are my first pair of 3D glasses so I don't have anything to compare them to in terms of fit with perscription glasses. It does help that the 750's are very light in weight.


Hi, see my comment above about eyeglasses since I also own BR250's in addition to my two pairs of the new BR750s.


----------



## BigBlue007

Speaking of perscription glasses: Has anyone seen those polarization filters in the meantime? I was wondering if these things could be "abused" to use them for perscription lenses. You know, maybe these filters come in some sort of frame where an optician could remove the filters from and install perscription lenses instead.


Does anyone know whether or not that would be possible?


----------



## Yellowdie

Has anyone ever tried the 'Duogreen 3D Active Shutter Glasses' ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VOH6P0 )? They're battery operated and cost $34 on Amazon right now. Obviously they don't look as nice as the BR750, but they're under half of the price. And they look better than the BR250 (which is still more expensive). There's no reviews on Amazon, so I don't know if I should be scared, or if it's new or what? Any thoughts?


----------



## UpstateNYMarc

I bought some xpand x104 3d glasses to compare to the 750's that I own. Results were drastictly in favor of the 104's. The 104's have vertical and horizontal filters, so you have zero head tilt loss of 3d and color. They also display a much better 3d Image straight on. They are tinted slightly darker and the color presentation looks much more accurate to me. The 750's are light and comfortable, but the 104's fit over my prescription glasses without a problem and are way more comfortable than the 250's. The 104's can also be updated with the latest firmware and you can adjust the shutter speed through they're pc app. I've already sold 2 pairs of my 750's on eBay. Keeping 1 pair for now. I have a Sony XBR55hx929 and these are the best glasses I have used bar none.


----------



## ti-triodes

I just returned a pair of these to Amazon. As a titanium freak (the ti in my AV is for titanium!), I knew I had to get them but I found them to be cloudy and much less sharp than the 250's I compared them to. As an eyeglass wearer, they also picked up extraneous light between the lenses which disappeared when I cupped my hands over them. To top it off, I couldn't use either eyepiece with my glasses since the bridge of my glasses interfered with both eyepieces. I guess I'll try the xpands next since the 250's are like wearing a brick on your head.










TV is a 46HX929.


----------



## StumpyBloke

Received mine from Amazon.co.uk and I absolutely love 'em! (55HX923)



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yellowdie*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_22143835
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried the 'Duogreen 3D Active Shutter Glasses' ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VOH6P0 )? They're battery operated and cost $34 on Amazon right now. Obviously they don't look as nice as the BR750, but they're under half of the price. And they look better than the BR250 (which is still more expensive). There's no reviews on Amazon, so I don't know if I should be scared, or if it's new or what? Any thoughts?



I can't decide whether to get their Duogreen glasses or their Duogreen sporks. http://www.amazon.com/Duogreen-Magnetic-Camping-Activity-Carrying/dp/B005ZSNKMM 


Yes I can. I'll get the sporks. I'll get my glasses from companies known for making glasses.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sulfuric*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/0_60#post_21960209
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on how well these fit for people who wear prescription glasses? They don't look like they would work well.



It works extremely well. Much better than the 250. What I want to know is whether this unit is "universal" like the Sony PS3 3D glasses (which unfortunately totally uncomfortable to wear)


----------



## SirShrek

Hi everyone,


Do you guy recommend me getting the 750's for my "52hx903" ? I brought this thing a while back which came with the BR-100 glasses which I do find give horrific ghosting most of the time besides "Owl's and Guardians", the best 3D experience I've found so far.


I am keen to try the Xpand 104's after the previous users post but cant find my model on their compatibility list, and also the respect the point that its the TV tech that reduces the ghost/crosstalk rather then changing the version/model or even brand of active shutter glasses but i see mixed views here. Im just wondering if my 3DTV model is considered old tech.


Gef


----------



## ti-triodes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirShrek*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_22308823
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Do you guy recommend me getting the 750's for my "52hx903" ? I brought this thing a while back which came with the BR-100 glasses which I do find give horrific ghosting most of the time besides "Owl's and Guardians", the best 3D experience I've found so far.
> 
> I am keen to try the Xpand 104's after the previous users post but cant find my model on their compatibility list, and also the respect the point that its the TV tech that reduces the ghost/crosstalk rather then changing the version/model or even brand of active shutter glasses but i see mixed views here. Im just wondering if my 3DTV model is considered old tech.
> 
> Gef





It's a case of YMMV. Some people love them, I returned mine. It depends on what works with your face. Get them from a place with a good return policy in case they don't work for you.


----------



## SirShrek

Thanks for the advice ti-triodes, I've totally forgotten about the UK trading policies after living in Hong Kong for so long







Though I've not heard back from the Expand people I think I'll give both the 104s and possible the 750's a shot.


I heard there there isn't much difference in image quality and crosstalk handling between the BR 250's and the BR 750's, Is this correct? Price point wise I can see myself affording 4 pairs of the 250's rather then the others, I just keen to get away from the 4 BR-100s I already own due to amount of eye stain I can get from them and hope the new glasses are a huge improvement in terms or reducing this.


----------



## daareek

Hi,


yes I have the same problem!


The effect is visible when watching in completely darken room, You can see the upper blinking LED through the glass of glasses - so no 3rd eye needed :-D. (same effect as You would lit the light at the edge of glass plate). I'm affraid this is a design flaw. Checked 3 pairs of them and all have this effect. Apart that glasses are very comfortable, light, fits well over prescription glasses. They work with HX900 series as well. Honestly no noticeable visibility difference between old glasses and new (I was hoping that color change when tilting the head will be fixed), of course apart weight and wear comfort. As You will take closer look and compare I suppose they use exactly the same glasses but just different frame!


For me this led blinking makes them unusable to watch movies in darken room - as I usually watch them :-(, as my wife tell she is able to notice the effect but as she gets used to it - it is no longer visible for her after few minutes...


A pity!


It could be the good idea just to be able to turn those damn leds off, I can also see leds blinking on older glasses but on the surrounding, not just directly in glasses which is acceptable. In old glasses I can just cover the led. Here it is impossible as the "blink" is visible even with led covered from the above. ;-(


----------



## ti-triodes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirShrek*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_22311892
> 
> 
> I heard there there isn't much difference in image quality and crosstalk handling between the BR 250's and the BR 750's, Is this correct? Price point wise I can see myself affording 4 pairs of the 250's rather then the others, I just keen to get away from the 4 BR-100s I already own due to amount of eye stain I can get from them and hope the new glasses are a huge improvement in terms or reducing this.




The image quality was worse with my 750. It wasn't as sharp as the 250. Crosstalk was about the same. LIke I said, you have to try them for yourself to see if they work for you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daareek*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_22318273
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> yes I have the same problem!
> 
> The effect is visible when watching in completely darken room, You can see the upper blinking LED through the glass of glasses - so no 3rd eye needed :-D. (same effect as You would lit the light at the edge of glass plate). I'm affraid this is a design flaw. Checked 3 pairs of them and all have this effect. Apart that glasses are very comfortable, light, fits well over prescription glasses. They work with HX900 series as well. Honestly no noticeable visibility difference between old glasses and new (I was hoping that color change when tilting the head will be fixed), of course apart weight and wear comfort. As You will take closer look and compare I suppose they use exactly the same glasses but just different frame!
> 
> For me this led blinking makes them unusable to watch movies in darken room - as I usually watch them :-(, as my wife tell she is able to notice the effect but as she gets used to it - it is no longer visible for her after few minutes...
> 
> A pity!
> 
> It could be the good idea just to be able to turn those damn leds off, I can also see leds blinking on older glasses but on the surrounding, not just directly in glasses which is acceptable. In old glasses I can just cover the led. Here it is impossible as the "blink" is visible even with led covered from the above. ;-(





Would a little piece of tape over the LED help?


----------



## SirShrek

Thanks for further info Ti, i've not yet gotten around to buying any yet but I think i'll settle for the BR-250's since many do say that its better or same as the 750's. For now im currently making a list of 3d titles to purchase to test them out as the old BR-100's pretty much put me off 3d all together.


all in good time,


Geoff


----------



## dbburns

So these glasses should work with my nearly-two-year-old 60" XBR-LX900? Just want to make sure before I spend the cash to give them a try.


UPDATE 1: Okay, I went ahead and ordered these from Amazon. I am hoping they will work with the LX900, but I am somewhat concerned. I don't know why Sony doesn't indicate on their site which TVs are compatible with these glasses. They do list compatible TVs for the 250 series of glasses, but the LX900 was not among them. That is why I am worried that these might not work, too. I'll update again once I get the glasses and try them out in case anyone else out there has an LX900 and is considering these glasses.


Okay, before posting this, I checked the 100 series glasses compatibility, and my TV isn't listed there, even though I am pretty sure the 100's are what came with my TV (and the Sony store gave me two additionals with my TV purchase). We'll see.










UPDATE 2: I am happy to report that these glasses work perfectly fine with the LX900 TVs. Happy because I really like these glasses. All of the batteries I've purchased for my 100s after the originals died have not lasted particularly long, so it will be nice to only have to plug these in for a few minutes before watching a movie if they have no charge as opposed to having to go to the store to buy batteries or wait a few days for them to come in if I order them online.


Having said that, I only need two of the 100 model glasses that I have, so if anyone wants my other two pairs of 100s, let me know. I'm not looking to sell them. I got them for free with my TV anyway and would rather see them get used than gather dust and be thrown away in a few years when I get a new TV. PM me if interested.


----------



## lucidream




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirShrek*  /t/1402665/sony-tdgbr750-titanium-3d-active-glasses/60#post_22323562
> 
> 
> Thanks for further info Ti, i've not yet gotten around to buying any yet but I think i'll settle for the BR-250's since many do say that its better or same as the 750's. For now im currently making a list of 3d titles to purchase to test them out as the old BR-100's pretty much put me off 3d all together.
> 
> all in good time,
> 
> Geoff



This is a month later, but just curious if you also considered the ps3 3d glasses? I'm debating between the 250's and the ps3's right now, based on review thats the 250's are more comfortable, but the ps3'as have a filter allowing a greater range of motion without distorting the image.


----------



## kam.sanghera

browerjs said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *fugueness*
> 
> Sad to report that these do NOT work with Sony projectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm still trying to get the filters, but the parts department said that they didn't yet have them available. These glasses are extremely comfortable, and I'm going to be disappointed if I will have to return them. It would be nice if Sony would just build the filters right into the glasses and support their ES customers.


were you able to make BR750 work with Sony projectors? i am in same dilemma, want to buy BR750 but I think they won't work with my VPL-HW40ES


----------

